# Nurse........Oh Nurseeeee!!!!



## DiabeticDave (Oct 3, 2009)

A very tired nurse walks into a bank,

 Totally exhausted after an 18-hour shift. 

 Preparing to write a check,

 She pulls a rectal thermometer out of her purse

 And tries to write with it.

 When she realizes her mistake,

 She looks at the flabbergasted teller

 And without missing a beat, she says:

 'Well, that's great....that's just great...


  Some asshole's got my pen!'


----------



## Copepod (Oct 3, 2009)

Not real, I know, but only in America, where they still use "checks" (cheques) more than chip & PIN debit cards, sometime ago, before digital thermometers with disposable plastic covers, and don't check where they leave medical inplements before leaving patient's bedside.


----------



## Sugarbum (Oct 4, 2009)

...ah shucks, heard it already! (and no, it wasnt me!)

Keep up the good work DD! =)


----------



## Steff (Oct 4, 2009)

LOL very good DD


----------



## Einstein (Oct 7, 2009)

Makes you glad you don't chew the end of you pen doesn't it?


----------

